# Gentoo Muta (RISOLTO)

## Jarkaruus86

Ciao a tutti. Il mio problema come da oggetto è proprio questo...seguendo la guida per la configurazione di alsa per filo e per segno non ho avuto nessun problema. In cosa sbaglio. Ditemi le informazioni ke volete e provvederò a postarle...Last edited by Jarkaruus86 on Mon Feb 25, 2008 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Controlla con alsamixer che i canali non siano muti, e che i livelli dell'audio non siano a 0.

----------

## Jarkaruus86

Già provato. Tutti i canali sono settati al max...qualche altra idea? Non so + dove sbattere la testa   :Confused:   :Confused: . Per di +...non so se sia normale o anormale...facendo un cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp inizialmente succede questo:

```
# cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

```

faccio aperciò ripartire alsaconf...ridò lo stesso comando e il suono si sente...è normale?

----------

## Scen

Che scheda audio hai (posta l'output di lspci | grep -i audio ) ?

Il tuo utente appartiene al gruppo "audio"?

Stai usando i driver del kernel o il pacchetto alsa-driver?

----------

## Laux

Probabilmente hai il mio stesso problema: ho compilato mezzo sistema senza aver messo "ogg" nel make.conf

Risultato? Sento tutto tranne i suoni di kde... nulla di così trascendentale mano mano che aggiorno il problema svanirà

----------

## HoX

controlla se il servizio alsasound è avviato e se i moduli del kernel sono caricati

----------

## koma

 *HoX wrote:*   

> controlla se il servizio alsasound è avviato e se i moduli del kernel sono caricati

 

Dubito che serva alsasound se non ricordo male lo script di init non fa altro che regolare i volumi all'avvio.

----------

## HoX

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *HoX wrote:*   controlla se il servizio alsasound è avviato e se i moduli del kernel sono caricati 
> 
> Dubito che serva alsasound se non ricordo male lo script di init non fa altro che regolare i volumi all'avvio.

 

Ho provato a riprodurre una canzone con vlc e mentre andava ho eseguito /etc/init.d/alsasound stop... e l'audio ha smesso di funzionare.

----------

## Jarkaruus86

 *HoX wrote:*   

> controlla se il servizio alsasound è avviato e se i moduli del kernel sono caricati

 

Tutto caricato e non mi viene dato nessun errore.

 *Laux wrote:*   

> Probabilmente hai il mio stesso problema: ho compilato mezzo sistema senza aver messo "ogg" nel make.conf
> 
> Risultato? Sento tutto tranne i suoni di kde... nulla di così trascendentale mano mano che aggiorno il problema svanirà

 

Infatti penso di avere il tuo stesso problema...i suoni si sentono ma non quelli di kde...ed infatti non ho nel make.conf la use ogg. Ora riprovo a compilare tutto con la use vediamo ke succede...

----------

## koma

 *HoX wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*    *HoX wrote:*   controlla se il servizio alsasound è avviato e se i moduli del kernel sono caricati 
> 
> Dubito che serva alsasound se non ricordo male lo script di init non fa altro che regolare i volumi all'avvio. 
> 
> Ho provato a riprodurre una canzone con vlc e mentre andava ho eseguito /etc/init.d/alsasound stop... e l'audio ha smesso di funzionare.

 Dimensticavo che fa il lod e unload dei moduli =) io tengo tutto in monolitico

----------

## Jarkaruus86

Riporto buone notizie...ho risolto tutto emergendo di nuovo arts e il pakketto kde-meta con la variabile ogg. Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto alla prox   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

